# New Years Regrets



## TgerFoxMark (Jan 1, 2010)

A thread for those who drank too much. or just wish that they had something go different in 09...
and also for any resolutions...


mine are...
ugh.. drank too much. my head hurts.  wish i could have had a more productive year.

Resolutions...
by this time next year be a non smoker.


----------



## nomofica (Jan 1, 2010)

My (now ex) girlfriend.

'Nuff said.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jan 1, 2010)

nomofica said:


> My (now ex) girlfriend.
> 
> 'Nuff said.



You and me both.


----------



## nomofica (Jan 1, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> You and me both.



Damn those women!


----------



## firetender (Jan 1, 2010)

I'll say, she's my girlfriend, too!


----------



## exodus (Jan 1, 2010)

Almost getting into a fight last night... But what I almost got in the fight over may have landed me a really good girlfriend =]


----------



## nomofica (Jan 1, 2010)

Hahaha!


----------



## piranah (Jan 1, 2010)

hsd to walk 5 miles on the side of a highway at 330 am..it was 30 degrees out and took me 2 hrs because it was through freshly fallen snow.....ya


----------



## nomofica (Jan 1, 2010)

piranah said:


> hsd to walk 5 miles on the side of a highway at 330 am..it was 30 degrees out and took me 2 hrs because it was through freshly fallen snow.....ya



Uphill both ways?


----------



## Chrissy88 (Jan 1, 2010)

Drank a little too much and have felt like :censored::censored::censored::censored: the entire day.

Regrets? Ha...I could be here all day listing those, but a few big ones..
*Getting myself in a relationship that I knew I wasn't ready for and now it's at the point where I'm not sure what to do with it anymore.
*Still talking to my ex.
*Not putting enough effort in my schoolwork.
*Not mending my relationship with my mother. 

Resolutions-few of them at least
*Assuming I transfer out into a University making the absolute most of it.
*No more procrastination.
*Better study/work habits
*No more 'woe is me' attitude
*Dropping every bad habit I have.  
*Getting control of my life.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 1, 2010)

drank alot.....gettin out of a friends jeep i hit an ice patch fell busted my head hit so hard i saw stars. have a nice knot on my head and a lovely little bruise on my hip. 

Regrets: no regrets........

Resolutions:
by this time next year i want to be almost done with paramedic school.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 1, 2010)

I regret getting out of bed today...just like most days.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 1, 2010)

ffemt8978 said:


> I regret getting out of bed today...just like most days.




bahahahahaha......isnt that the truth. i was out of my bed only to let the dog out and to use the little girls room myself. had the roomies kids do all my bidding today LMAO!!!!


----------



## Scout (Jan 1, 2010)

being told this is my 4th decade... Made me feel old


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 1, 2010)

scout said:


> being told this is my 4th decade... Made me feel old






ouch!!!


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 1, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> nomofica said:
> 
> 
> > My (now ex) girlfriend.
> ...



Why do we keep doing this to ourselves?

Regrets:
1. Falling for a girl (See Above)
2. The fact that if she called and asked me to dinner right now, I'd probably accept.
3. Not working hard enough at school
4. Losing God, even if just for a few months
5. The many things I gave up for long shots (A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush; why can't I learn that)

Resolutions:
1. Work harder in college than I did in highschool
2. Don't get serious with a girl who is going to turn around and stab me in the back.


----------



## firetender (Jan 2, 2010)

*On Regrets...*

It's not original, I'm sure because I heard it from a wise guy who got it from a Wiser guy who probably learned it from his mother, and it's 

_*Never regret what you did. If there's any regret, it should be about what you DIDN'T do!*_

For myself, I don't even regret that because what I did and what I didn't do created the person I am in this moment, and that's exactly what I've got to work with, and that's all there is!


----------



## Tjfemt911 (Jan 2, 2010)

RuralEMT said:


> Why do we keep doing this to ourselves?
> 
> Regrets:
> 1. Falling for a girl (See Above)
> ...



I'm sorry you feel as if you've "lost God", But He hasn't moved so you are quite lucky! Go back and find Him. He's out in the clear blue ready to be sought out by you! 

And Resolution #2 -  Good luck! Girls suck.. but let me say.. guys suck just as much.. so, we are all screwed.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 2, 2010)

Tjfemt911 said:


> I'm sorry you feel as if you've "lost God", But He hasn't moved so you are quite lucky! Go back and find Him. He's out in the clear blue ready to be sought out by you!


That was only for a month or two, I got him back. I just regret that I ever did lose him.



Tjfemt911 said:


> And Resolution #2 -  Good luck! Girls suck.. but let me say.. guys suck just as much.. so, we are all screwed.


No, girls aren't that bad. I should've seen it coming, but I was blind.

Resolution #3: When you start to fall for a girl, even if she acts like shes falling for you too, keep your head out of your *** and make sure shes not using you.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 2, 2010)

RuralEMT said:


> No, girls aren't that bad. I should've seen it coming, but I was blind.
> 
> Resolution #3: When you start to fall for a girl, even if she acts like shes falling for you too, keep your head out of your *** and make sure shes not using you.




guys arent that bad either but resolution #3 applies to us too......learned that lesson the hard way


----------



## Luno (Jan 2, 2010)

RuralEMT said:


> No, girls aren't that bad. I should've seen it coming, but I was blind.
> 
> Resolution #3: When you start to fall for a girl, even if she acts like shes falling for you too, keep your head out of your *** and make sure shes not using you.



I'm lucky, there's I don't have much for someone to use me for...


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 2, 2010)

emt_angel25 said:


> guys arent that bad either but resolution #3 applies to us too......learned that lesson the hard way



Well this is only part of it: She was on a limited income, could only pay for essential stuff.  I've always been good with money. The first, I'll say 3 or 4 weeks was all true. After that I've realized was just an act. She discovered that I'm kinda a softey, or old fashioned, or whatever you want to call it:

She couldn't afford to be going to the movies, but if she cuddled up against me she would get into one free. I won't let a woman thats with me buy at a restraunt. If she took my hand and drug me around a flea market and she found something cool then I would randomly and unpredictably buy it behind her back if its not too expensive. And if she gave me a big hug and a few kisses right before I left, then I would be back.

I'm thinking now am I a fool

I guess this is my biggest regret of 2009, probably because it happened so close to the end of the year.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 2, 2010)

RuralEMT said:


> Well this is only part of it: She was on a limited income, could only pay for essential stuff.  I've always been good with money. The first, I'll say 3 or 4 weeks was all true. After that I've realized was just an act. She discovered that I'm kinda a softey, or old fashioned, or whatever you want to call it:
> 
> She couldn't afford to be going to the movies, but if she cuddled up against me she would get into one free. I won't let a woman thats with me buy at a restraunt. If she took my hand and drug me around a flea market and she found something cool then I would randomly and unpredictably buy it behind her back if its not too expensive. And if she gave me a big hug and a few kisses right before I left, then I would be back.
> 
> ...




i for one just that that stuff is totally sweet. however to use a guy like she used you isnt right. i will give you that. i personally could NEVER use a guy like that let alone use one at all. but i guess that comes from being on the being used end of it all too.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 2, 2010)

emt_angel25 said:


> i for one just that that stuff is totally sweet. however to use a guy like she used you isnt right. i will give you that. i personally could NEVER use a guy like that let alone use one at all. but i guess that comes from being on the being used end of it all too.



I just scratched the surface of that too


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 2, 2010)

yikes........not good


----------



## s4l (Jan 2, 2010)

I drank so much, but my only regret is not getting any girls.


----------



## Seaglass (Jan 2, 2010)

Regrets: 
-Not working harder on some papers 
-Not finding a better job 
-Not taking the GRE sooner 

Resolutions: 
-Get at least two papers submitted to journals within the next few months
-Apply to intermediate and medic courses
-Take some more technical rescue courses and/or FFI&II 
-Apply to gradschools 
-Have a full-time job I actually enjoy
-Get back into some sports I miss 
-Do more art stuff 
-Find a more interesting research area 
-Audit a linear algebra course 
-Figure out what the hell I _really_ want to do... all this figuring out what I don't want to do is getting really old.


----------



## nomofica (Jan 2, 2010)

RuralEMT said:


> I just scratched the surface of that too



Hey, was she at least a one-at-a-time kinda gal? My ex cheated on me and got pregnant.<_<


Ah well, I do gotta say I quite enjoy being with my new girlfriend (she was kinda like a Christmas present - we started dating on the 23rd). I have to admit, our "alone time" is, well, great to say the least....


----------



## Nick647 (Jan 2, 2010)

I cant really think of many regrets.  I think me saying I would not do something but did it anyways.  I over thought a lot of things which emotionally left me regretful or feeling guilty that I did something I didnt, etc.  

My resolutions are to become more experienced and get deeper into buddhist practice.  Incorporate some of the foundations and philosophies into my life and wat not.  Maybe start booking punk rock shows again.  Try to get into a relationship with somebody but I am young so I can wait, and I dont want to try to hard either.  Just want to have fun really.  Most importantly though, to follow my goal of becoming an EMT-B, and get into firefighting.


----------



## Luno (Jan 2, 2010)

RuralEMT said:


> Well this is only part of it: She was on a limited income, could only pay for essential stuff.  I've always been good with money. The first, I'll say 3 or 4 weeks was all true. After that I've realized was just an act. She discovered that I'm kinda a softey, or old fashioned, or whatever you want to call it:
> 
> She couldn't afford to be going to the movies, but if she cuddled up against me she would get into one free. I won't let a woman thats with me buy at a restraunt. If she took my hand and drug me around a flea market and she found something cool then I would randomly and unpredictably buy it behind her back if its not too expensive. And if she gave me a big hug and a few kisses right before I left, then I would be back.
> 
> ...



That sucks dude...  I have a catch all rule for things like that, if I go on a date, and she doesn't offer to at least pick up her share, there is never a second date.  I don't usually take them up on the offer, but it's a good way for me to evaluate their personality.  It's worked out well for me.  But then again, I've never bought a woman that I didn't know previously a drink either...


----------



## Tjfemt911 (Jan 2, 2010)

RuralEMT said:


> Well this is only part of it: She was on a limited income, could only pay for essential stuff.  I've always been good with money. The first, I'll say 3 or 4 weeks was all true. After that I've realized was just an act. She discovered that I'm kinda a softey, or old fashioned, or whatever you want to call it:
> 
> She couldn't afford to be going to the movies, but if she cuddled up against me she would get into one free. I won't let a woman thats with me buy at a restraunt. If she took my hand and drug me around a flea market and she found something cool then I would randomly and unpredictably buy it behind her back if its not too expensive. And if she gave me a big hug and a few kisses right before I left, then I would be back.
> 
> ...




Wow, what a jerk. I am just amazed. I've never been treated good by a guy... so hearing this makes me sick that someone would take advantage of it.. :glare:


----------



## medichopeful (Jan 2, 2010)

nomofica said:


> I have to admit, our "alone time" is, well, great to say the least....



Let's keep this professional now


----------



## nomofica (Jan 2, 2010)

medichopeful said:


> Let's keep this professional now



Hey, you gotta gimme credit for putting it in more modest terms.


----------



## exodus (Jan 2, 2010)

nomofica said:


> Hey, you gotta gimme credit for putting it in more modest terms.



I like alone time.


----------



## nomofica (Jan 2, 2010)

exodus said:


> I like alone time.



LOL. :lol:


----------

